# WES accessment



## rafiahmadjan (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi All,

Anyone from India who is already done with WES assessment can help me please.

I have my engineering degree from an Indian unversity.

Can anyone please tell me what documents are exactly to be sent to WES.

I have read the document requirements, I still have some confusion.

Is is that we can send the attested photocopies of all marks sheets and degree.
What is meant by transcript here?
Who can attest the documents?

How did you do it in your case?

Any help will be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## ssb1990 (Jun 1, 2017)

If you have a Bachelors Degree then no need to send your high school certificates or secondary education certificates. a transcript is a document which contains all the subjects or modules and the grade you obtained in them during your degree. This has to be sent directly from your university to WES.

The other document is the copy of your degree certificate which has to be sent by you.


----------



## Hamsa (Dec 14, 2016)

*WES ECA submission*

Hello all!

Im applying for WES ECA application.

I thought the evaluation report from WES will be sent to me through email, but later got an option to select postal or international courier. Do I need to receive the hard copy also?

WES wouldn't be directly accessible to CIC?

Please help me understand this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ssb1990 (Jun 1, 2017)

Hamsa said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Im applying for WES ECA application.
> 
> ...



When you are creating your express entry profile they will ask for your WES reference number. so I think CIC has access to WES


----------



## Hamsa (Dec 14, 2016)

ssb1990 said:


> When you are creating your express entry profile they will ask for your WES reference number. so I think CIC has access to WES


Hi, thank you.

Just to be clear, I need NOT order paper reports at all from WES? 

Pl see snapshot attached showing the option to order. 

Thanks again!


----------



## ssb1990 (Jun 1, 2017)

You have only two options right. I selected the 7 CAD option and got the same pdf doc which u get on their site. I'm 100% sure that to create an express entry profile you only need the reference number. I think that we don't need the hard copy anywhere else But not 100% sure


----------



## Hamsa (Dec 14, 2016)

ssb1990 said:


> You have only two options right. I selected the 7 CAD option and got the same pdf doc which u get on their site. I'm 100% sure that to create an express entry profile you only need the reference number. I think that we don't need the hard copy anywhere else But not 100% sure


Thanks a lot, ssb1990!


Anyone has specific comments whether a hard copy is required? Pl comment. Thanks


----------



## ani120192 (Jun 3, 2017)

ssb , can you send me the pdf to me

on my email id. >snip<

Please contact me via PM for my email address

I am also from India.
I also need to know the whole process so that i can do it myself rather than depend on consultants who are charging a lot.

I am an electrical engineer

Right now preparing for ielts.

I would be very grateful to u .

Regards

Anish Chanana


----------



## ssb1990 (Jun 1, 2017)

Actually, I'm from SriLanka  Like you, I also planned to do it alone without the help of immigration consultants. Refer this blog >snip<
it has all required information with screenshots on WES evaluation After looking at this only I got to know how to do the WES evaluation.

If you still need anything from me send a PM or start a thread if you feel it might help others as well


----------



## ani120192 (Jun 3, 2017)

Thank you ssb but i am sorry we r not able to see link and ids here.

Can you send me something via Private Message?

I am breaking my email id.

>snip<

And thanks a lot for ur kindness and help.

Regards 
Anish


----------



## ani120192 (Jun 3, 2017)

Hey west coast canadian girl

Wats pm function and how can we use it?


----------

